# Preferred ammo loads for SP-101 & GP-100?



## NLAlston (Nov 15, 2011)

Once again, please bear in mind that I am a relative newbie.

Just a very short while, ago, I'd read a post (on another forum) where the OP questioned why there was such a marked difference between the brand X, and brand Y ammo (.38) that he'd shot through his newly acquired GP-100. It was his first time at the range, with that gun, and he was at a 15' target distance. He started with brand X ammo, and was dismayed that he was getting so many shots 'off paper'. When trying brand Y, he stated that he was grouping all shots within a 1" circle. Puzzled, he went back to brand X, only to find that his shots were as poorly delivered as before. So, he tried the brand Y ammo, again, which had him grouping (and ALL shots on paper) as tightly as he had previously done. Now, it wasn't revealed as to what that brand X ammo was. But, brand Y was the 'Speer Lawman 38dpl +p grain TMJ (Speer #53750)' ammo.

Now, it could be that what worked out for that person may not, nesccesarily, work out for me. With my fixed income status - coupled with ammo neighboring the $30 dollar/per box mark - I can ill afford bouncing through boxes, of same, to try and determine which ammo to (best) marry to my revolvers.

So, for you SP -101, and GP-100 shooters, what would be some opinions on your preferred ammo on the two mentioned guns? 

Preferred target loads, and defensive loads (in .38spl and .357) for both.

Also, can ammo be purchased in lower capacity than the 50 count boxes?

Advanced thanks.

And Blessings to all.
Nathan


----------

